# Big Hackberry



## 3192

This is some of that hackberry that we picked up down at Aransas Pass last week. It has some real nice spalting throughout the entire length. The motion/blurry pictures were taken without the flash and the machine is running slow but still looks pretty spooky. It wasn't like the guy on Mr. Bill's video making the bat! LOL. When I was doing the rough turning, I kept feeling little moisture splats on my arm and face. Turned out they were little yellow worms being ejected out of the wood! The piece is now reverse chuck and ready to start the internal hollowing. More pictures later. gb


----------



## 3192

more pics........


----------



## Tortuga

Man, Jim...that is one good lookin HUGE chunk of lumber.. Can't wait till you finish that one..

Betcha ol Trod is having a case of the 'vapors' just imagining what a mess yore making on the floor of the shop....:biggrin:


----------



## Viking48

Jim, have you ever thought about investing in a forklift? Keep this up and you'll need one. Sure like the looks in the beginning stages. Keep us posted.


----------



## bill

that is going to look wicked

I'm drooling...


----------



## Flat Fish

That is one nice looking chunk of wood. I know you're gonna make something spectacular.


----------



## EndTuition

WOW, that is some nice spalting Jim. It's always such a motivation to watch your creations come to life, this one ought to be just as amazing as all the previous works of art.

PS
Thanks so much for the visual of the worms hitting your face. Another wood turning plus!


----------



## Hooked

That piece is gonna have some beautiful figure to it.

How long had that chunk been 'aging' when you got it?


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> Betcha ol Trod is having a case of the 'vapors' just imagining what a mess yore making on the floor of the shop....:biggrin:


----------



## EndTuition

trodery said:


>


Don't look up while your down there, those little yellow worms went in all directions and some are still stuck up there.


----------



## bill

those little yellow worms....ugh


----------



## 3192

Lol...those worms are pretty tasty! They think they are in a 'G-Force Machine' spinning about 300 rpm. The centrifugal force is rough on them. gb


----------



## Slip

That looks great Jim, you are really moving fast on this one. Funny about the worms. Keep us updated on progress.


----------



## 3192

It's been really nice to be out making a mess again! I hope this weather continues to hold up. I'm in the process now of hollowing the inside. It's a slow process but keeps you on your toes. I'm using a hollowing tool that Mr. Bill made me a few years back plus another one that I made. It's about half-way down to the bottom now and I'm taking a break! The hackberry log was picked up at Slow-Ride's Kayak shop in Aransas Pass. Dean Thomas is pretty much the 'god-father' of kayak bay fishing along the coast...great guy. Enjoy the pics...back to the grind. gb

ps...Trod, I have a broom here with your name on it! 8*)


----------



## trodery

LOL....Let me see the broom first


----------



## Slip

Wow Jim, those last few shots make that hollow vessel to be a fine looking vessel. It makes that grain and the spalting stand out. This is going to be another master piece. Are you going to leave the top opening as long as it is showing? Looks cool looking. Hurry up and finish it so we can see finished results. We are all waiting!!!


----------



## redfish bayrat

Just like a retired shop teacher. Haven't you figured out that when you leave down here you're supposed to be taking fish back not wood. 

Been seeing some good flatties coming in lately. Also heard some reds are still in your favorite hole.


----------



## ladyfish

pardon my ignorance, the spalting is the dark lines in the wood, right? how does the blue-green color get there? is that more wood magic?
ladyfish


----------



## Viking48

GB - I have a question too. How did you know it was spalted? Could you see it in the endgrain?


----------



## 3192

Here's a good article on spalting and how to look for it. 
http://www.hiltonhandcraft.com/Articles/Spalting_a_Fungus_Amongus.asp 
I think this hackberry was cut down last year and left outside to weather. If it decays too much, the wood becomes impossible to work with. I'm pretty much finished with the cutting and will start the sanding process when the wood dries out some. I used my home-made laser attachment that shows the wall thickness. It sure takes the guessing out of it! It was really nice to get two full days of turning time in. gb


----------



## Flat Fish

That is going to be one fine piece once finished. Looks like there are some spectacular colors waiting to come out with the finish.


----------



## Hooked

Anxiously awaiting to see those colors come out. Looks like it's going to be spectacular any minute now.


----------



## 3192

_Quick update_....there was still a lot of moisture and I was afraid that it would start to check/crack if it dried out too fast. It's in a big bag full of chips and will sit on the shelf for a few weeks before I start sanding it. The spalting/grain is going to be impressive! gb


----------



## Bobby

The big chunks of hackaberry I had Ike took them somewhere. They are not there anymore. I will have some more cause I have several trees that are going to have to go.


----------



## 3192

Latest on this hackberry project. There was so much moisture in the wood that I didn't want it to dry too fast and have it check on me. I stuffed some of the chips inside the vessel and then put the vessel in a bag with more chips. It had been sitting on the table top covered up for a few weeks when I pulled it out today. Talk about going into a 'turbo-spalt' process! The wood had changed colors completely with some strange orange fungis covering it! I'm going to let it dry out and hope to get some sanding done next week(will wear a mask!). Very anxious to see what it's going to look like. The hose clamp is to keep the lip from checking. gb


----------



## lady linda

Very impressive ! 
LL


----------



## dicklaxt

I'll bet that one got that Powermatic to thinking about walking around the shop didn't it? Is that a Tannin discoloration or spalting micro organisms?Thats big enough to use for umbrella
storage

Great Work

dick


----------



## Profish00

Very Nice work


----------



## Slip

Jim, that is a prime subject for soaking and drying. It is looking great with all them colors in it. Wonder if the colors will stay when dry? Keep us all posted on progress. Going to be a fine looking vessel.


----------



## dicklaxt

gb,do you really think that clamp will work?

dick


----------



## 3192

_Is that a Tannin discoloration or spalting micro organisms?_
I have no idea to tell you the truth. I'm guessing some sort of fungis working on the wood.
I think the hose clamp is going to work out ok and hope the wood will be dry enough to start sanding in a few days. The humidity has been really high the last couple of days and has helped with the slower drying.
The grain and color patterns on this thing are amazing!


----------



## EndTuition

Jim, you're creating another one of a kind masterpiece there !


----------



## bill

Ok, I got a first hand view of the work...I'm telling ya'll this will be very special. Jim, always great to see you.


----------



## 3192

I am going to try and knock this one out this week if I can. I spent the day powersanding with 80-100-150-240 grit and then started the wetsanding process with 320-400-600-1000grit using MinWax 209 natural oil. I can't believe the grain pattern and spalting...one of the prettiest pieces of wood I've seen in some time. Tomorrow will be several more coats of oil and then some drying time. Waxing and buffing, finish the bottom off and it's pretty well completed. Stay warm! jim


----------



## Slip

Wow Jim, That is a beautiful piece. Love the color and shape of that masterpiece.


----------



## dicklaxt

Looking good ,whats the dimensions?

dick


----------



## lady linda

Beautiful, very nice work !!
LL


----------



## 3192

dicklaxt said:


> Looking good ,whats the dimensions?
> 
> dick


Right at 18" tall...about 9" at the widest point. I just wiped another coat of oil on it. The grain is awesome! gb


----------



## EndTuition

Holly Cow Jim !!!!
You must be thrilled with how that is coming out.
I know good grain and figure pop out when you hit it with the oils, but spalting can flat out explode !
You have a extremely unique and wonderful piece of art in that piece. I don't know too many folks who could have done that wood as much justice as you have.
You should consider entering that in every wood turner's event you can. It's a seriously awesome turning.


----------



## Tortuga

I'll start the bidding at a hunnert bucks....lol


----------



## 3192

Time to put this one on the shelf! I spent the morning facing off and finishing the bottom. A light touch with some 1000k wet/dry and then several coats of MinWax paste wax buffing between each application. Finished dimensions are 16" tall and about 10" at the widest point. The wall thickness should be anywhere from 1/4" to 3/8". It was pretty dicey getting down towards the bottom. That is a long stretch for the tool! The hackberry has some amazing spalt and grain patterns running through it..along with some some small knots. It really is a pretty chunk of firewood! You guys keep those tools sharp and the floors clean! jim


----------



## bear hide

Astonishing!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Outstanding Jim... Definatly 1 of a kind...


----------



## lady linda

beautiful !!
LL


----------



## bill

It's Wonderful!!!


----------



## EndTuition

*WOW !*


----------



## Viking48

Jim - That is absolutely amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## Slip

That is beautiful. I thought about you gb last night. I was two blocks from your house (my brothers house) and if it wasnt' so late, I thought about calling to see that thing first hand but it got kinda late and you probably were busy anyway. Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## 3192

Thanks for the comments everyone. It was a fun turning...looking forward to anther one soon. SK---you should have stopped by, I was out cleaning the shop up for company today. I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas Day! gb


----------



## GameThumper

galvbay said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. It was a fun turning...looking forward to anther one soon. SK---you should have stopped by, I was out cleaning the shop up for company today. I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas Day! gb


Galvbay, Wow! Great work.... can I have SK's invite card? Specially since the cleaning is already done. That's got to be an incredible piece to view first hand.


----------



## 3192

_"can I have SK's invite card? Specially since the cleaning is already done."_

GT....stop by anytime (the cleaning is never done,lol). Are you in Deer Park?


----------



## GameThumper

Galv, yes to DP... Luella and Pasa Blvd. 
How close are we?


----------

